
Unaffordable cities: this criminal lack of housing is a global scandal - jseliger
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/feb/10/unaffordable-cities-global-scandal-housing-lack?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
FreedomToCreate
On the other hand, identifying a smaller city or town that could turn into a
future suburb or expansion of a bigger city is a great way to start investing
in real estate. There is a city in Canada called Waterloo, and from what I
have read and heard about that place it is booming thanks to its relative
closeness to Toronto and tech ecosystem.

